# Elysian Dettachment 99 - Screaming Eagles



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

As my bugs are almost finished. i thought i'd start setting up my next project. I've had these sat in a box for a good 8 months now. so decided to dig them out and get painting.

The Army so far.













































I would like to get the models all painted up. Get 3 Valkyires, 1 Thunder bolt, Vulture Gun ship. and if i have a good pay day a Maurader Bomber


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the lighting spoils the photos, take them outside or open the curtain, cus from what can be seen they look good, but you can't see much


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice. That will make for a very sweet looking army.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like the Elysian models. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice looking models, look forward to seeing them all painted up.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good work! Nice colour choices. I'll be watching the progress of this one.:victory:


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Got this off a mate last night and sprayed the base on. still not finished my nids yet, so the elysians are going to have a bit of a slow start. but as soon as i finish the other project , this one will pick up steam.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah! Cool!!!!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

sorry for the delay, have been moving house, so painting started last night on my bolt. All my flyers are going to have a "spitfire" look to them (or just markings).





































Still much to do. need to find a protractor.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

few bolt update pics


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

looks excellent, great colours! cannot wait to see some more of these


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

great looking plane so far man, keep it up


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

new toy arrived the other day, will put together this weekend when i get time


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Quick update. Actually found some time to do some work this weekend. First time i've ever used transfers and i managed to break the first one, but i think i've managed to cover it up.  


































Just got the pilots and nose bolter to finish, then its the elysians to do  can't wait.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice. The free hand work looks simple but it comes up really bold and effective.


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

very beautifle models, i love the free hand on the vulture, personally i find it takes ofrever to get symetrical looking free hand so excellent job.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, but unfortunately its not free hand, its the Vulture/Valkyrie transfers from forgeworld. but when sprayed with matt gloss they bubble ever so slightly and look painted on lol. 
heres the finished work.....


































And so it begins....... Have now started the troops. this is just the base colours, got to wash and highlights. much to do.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

nice! what models are you using as the guard?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I admire your honesty. Looks good either way.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Fallen said:


> nice! what models are you using as the guard?


I do believe he is using the FW Elysian Drop Troop models :wink:


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

After several year sat in a box unpainted my Elysian HQ is now done. YAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the simplistic paint scheme on your birds. + rep


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

liking this bolg alot. Go IG


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know how I've missed this but you're work looks excellent. Very impressive, the flyers in particular.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*drool* 
Stellar work, like the match to a spitfire.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Really great stuff the Elysians.

Always wanted to get a elysian army, gotta do it eventualyl!!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

got a wee bit of work done, strange how i get given a 4 day weekend and end up doing nothing i want to do and everything other want.  


















Starting a little sentinal company to go with them. here's my start on the second of 13 


















Gotta love the new poseability of the new kits. i got given another 5 from a mate that are all catachan varients, so with all the spare parts and a bit of bodgejobbery i'm doing those up aswell.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

My love to Imperial Guard armies, I will be following this progress now! =D Great work on troopers and the birds.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Impressive looking force. Anyone who has a go at an all FW ig force has my respect. Like the spitfire markings on the thunderbolt. Consider that idea stolen.


----------



## horus_beater (Jun 22, 2009)

Can't wait to see more of it painted. Good luck.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Loving these mate, they're looking marvellous! The infantry look quality and the Valkyrie (the second with the big white aquilla bits on it, not too well up on the IG bits) is stunning, hat's off for that


----------

